# plastic storage towers?



## kerryann

hi was just wondering if anyone has used the plastic storage towers to keep their mice in?and if they are any good? was thinking they would save some space  heres one here
http://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/i ... 23197X.jpg

dont know if that pic will work as i dont know how to put pics up from a site, sorry


----------



## kerryann

yey the link has worked :lol:


----------



## kerryann

hello :lol:


----------



## MouseHeaven

I've seen many people use it as is, but it would definately need to be converted for enough ventilation. It could be very handy, but you need to cut through the front and put in wire. If you do so, it's great, espicially is you don't have a lot of space. If you check out other peoples set ups you can see how they converted theirs. If you have someone in your area who does it, and you bring them the bin it won't be as much of a charge. Good luck!


----------



## kerryann

thanks mouse heaven. do u know what size of drawer is best?i have one in the kids room but drawers are small. width-34cm and depth-24cm. what size is ok?


----------



## MouseHeaven

well, size just really depends on the amount of mice you are thinking of putting in one drawer


----------



## MouseHeaven

You could probably put 2 mice in each bin, it should be plenty of room. I would say a _maximum_ of 3 in a bin, or 1 mom and her babies. Make sure you give them some air vents!  You espicially dont want the amonia to build up in there. Good luck


----------



## kerryann

how do i put mesh on them? i know i oviously cut out a square but how do i stick the mesh on?
thanks you have been so helpful


----------



## MouseHeaven

I've seen some people use bolts, but the cheapest way is to use those nylon cable ties. You just have to drill a small hole outside the box to attach it to, then you're all set 

*sorry it took so long, I got a phone call*


----------



## kerryann

great, thankyou so much  
no probs, i was on the phone too


----------



## jessilynn

No! I had one of those, the mice chewed out overnight! I would only use these if you have VERY well doccumented non-chewing lines.


----------



## Megzilla

I've heard that mice can get through the small spacing at the top of each drawer :S Personally I use underbed storing boxes, they're cheap from morrisons (but they don't always have them in so I buy loads when they do have them). I use a soldering iron to make the holes, and I tie the wire on with gardening wire. The type that's plastic on the outside, and wire inside. I've only had one mouse chew them, and I think as soon as he realised there's metal on the inside, he didn't chew them again xD Before I did use cable ties, but the same mouse almost chewed of a whole panel of wire off, so I converted all of my boxes


----------



## moustress

You have to be careful with those plastic drawers as it would be easy for a mousie to force it's face into a crack and be injured. And you have to be careful o to put much stuf in a drawer as it will sag and leave wider gaps.

I would not consider using these myself.


----------



## MouseHeaven

I'm so happy none of mine chew. I put toys in, wood, cardboard, paper towels, posicle sticks, etc. I have never seen one bite mark


----------



## icedmice

jessilynn said:


> No! I had one of those, the mice chewed out overnight! I would only use these if you have VERY well doccumented non-chewing lines.


I agree,

I've experiemented with the idea and have had nothing but trouble from escape artists. Some mice are more inclined than others.
It's a good idea to have mesh in between each tub because as you are cleaning one it leaves the tub below exposed and curious mice might get ideas.


----------

